# whats the proper way to load a film camera



## coonsanders (Apr 24, 2010)

hi gang

whats the proper way to load a camera?thanks

coonsanders


----------



## ChasK (Apr 24, 2010)

Depends on the camera & film type.  If your wanting to know about a 35mm camera and a normal 35 mm film cassette follow the instructions of the camera mfg., in subdued light.  Most 35mm all load the same with the cassette on the left and the take up spool on the right, stick just the end of the leader in the slot, close the back and wind 2-4 times, watch the crank on the the left to be sure the film is winding.  Some cameras have quick load systems or auto winders that will change this, so check the owners manual.  35mm film cassettes are designed to be light tight but all the manufactures all recommend film be loaded in subdued light.  I've loaded hundreds in all types of light with no ill effects so it's not really critical but don't take any chances if you don't have to.


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 24, 2010)

> Depends on the camera & film type.


:thumbup:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 24, 2010)

in a completely dark room get your clean film holder, the bottom flips out, and you can slide the darkslide up a little bit for guidance. On your sheet, you should feel grooves make sure that the grooves are on your right index finger when holding it. you shouldn't have to stretch for it, it should be on the side closer to your body. slide it in, flip the bottom back up, slide the darkslide back and you're done, you can turn the lights back on!

When you want to take a picture, just lift the ground glass, shove the film holder in, close the shutter, take out the darkslide and shoot!

It's that easy!


----------



## williambarry (Apr 24, 2010)

Into a box full of stuff for the garage sale. LOL I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## bhop (Apr 26, 2010)

Remove the bottom plate. Remove the takeup spool.  Take your pre cut film and kinda jam it in the spool. Once it's on there, put the spool back in the camera and the film canister on the other side. Make sure the film holes line up with the sprockets. Wind it one frame to make sure its moving. Once you're sure it's taking up properly, put your bottom plate back on and advance to the first frame!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2010)

As Adam Sandler so famously sang, "at a medium pace." (lol if you you know the song)

So, not too rapidly, and not too slowly. If you want a really appropriate answer, you'll need to define the exact camera; bhop just told you how to load a bottom-loading Leica;Sw1tchFX told you how to load a sheet film holder; we could also discuss how to load an auto-loader like a Canon T50, or how to load a medium format rollfilm back that uses a film insert,etc,etc.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 27, 2010)

Derrel said:


> As Adam Sandler so famously sang, "at a medium pace." (lol if you you know the song)
> 
> So, not too rapidly, and not too slowly. If you want a really appropriate answer, you'll need to define the exact camera; bhop just told you how to load a bottom-loading Leica;Sw1tchFX told you how to load a sheet film holder; we could also discuss how to load an auto-loader like a Canon T50, or how to load a medium format rollfilm back that uses a film insert,etc,etc.



LOL

You've got to admit though, it's pretty funny


----------



## compur (Apr 27, 2010)

Whilst loading a camera the gentleman's pinky finger should 
remain extended in an upright position at all times.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2010)

Open the little flappy door thingy, insert the Polaroid film cartridge, shut the little flappy door thingy, catch the piece of cardboard that comes out, and dispose of the cardboard in a proper receptacle.  




Just in case the OP has a Polaroid. :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 27, 2010)

compur said:


> Whilst loading a camera the gentleman's pinky finger should
> remain extended in an upright position at all times.


----------

